# [SOLVED] Overclock Lenovo R60 Thinkpad



## shields42 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can this be done? Like at all? I'm just annoyed with my Intel Core Duo at 1.66 GHz.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclock Lenovo R60 Thinkpad*

OC is not an option on most all OEM units. The Bios is locked, or at least very restricted, to avoid damage to the lower quality parts.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Overclock Lenovo R60 Thinkpad*

Not possible. The R60 is from ~2006 IIRC. If you need more power, get a newer laptop


----------

